# Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in fremdes Festnetz



## Tonguru (6 Juli 2005)

Meine Mutter wunderte sich über doppelt im EVN der Telekom aufgeführte Nummern, gleicher Zeitpunkt, gleiche Dauer, aber unterschiedliche Beträge.

Anruf bei der Telekom ergab, daß ab 01.05.05 Gespräche in fremde Netze wohl nun mit einer zusätzlichen Gebühr belegt würden, das wäre doch in der November-Rechnung angekündigt worden (habe nachgeschaut, nichts gefunden).

Recherche auf der Website ergab dann tatsächlich folgendes:

"Bei Verbindungen ins deutsche Festnetz anderer Anbieter erfolgt ein Zuschlag von 0,2 Cent/Min. Ob die von Ihnen gewählte Rufnummer in einem solchen Netz liegt, erfahren Sie kostenlos unter 0800 33 09576"

Verdient die T-com nicht schon an den Gebühren, die vom Fremdanbieter erhoben werden? 
Und muß ich jetzt wirklich erst die 0800 33 09576 anrufen, um zu erfahren, ob ich zusätzliche Gebühren tragen muß? 
Im Fall meiner Mutter ging es um eine sog. Homezone-Nr. des Anbieters O2, die wie eine übliche Festnetznummer aussieht, also nicht als "Fremdanbieter" (wie z.b. eine Preselection-Nr.) erkennbar ist.

Ok, 0,2 ct pro Min. sind verkraftbar, aber ich habe den Eindruck, daß hier wieder still und heimlich eine neue Gebühr eingeführt wurde, und niemand bekommt es erstmal mit.
Und es erscheint mir unzumutbar, mich vor einem Anruf zu vergewissern, ob es sich um ein Fremdnetz handelt.

Gleiches Problem besteht schon seit der Möglichkeit, mit seiner Handy-Nr. zu einem anderen Anbieter umzuziehen; ich weiß oft nicht, ob ich jetzt wirklich in ein D2-, ein D1- oder ein anderes Netz telefoniere, was abhängig von meinem eigenen Mobilnetz natürlich Einfluß auf die Kosten hat...

Mich würde interessieren: Wußte jemand von dieser Gebühr, und wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 Juli 2005)

*Re: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in "fremdes Festnetz"*



			
				Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> wäre doch in der November-Rechnung angekündigt worden


Das ist richtig (s. attachment). Aber nicht nur die DT AG berechnet einen Zuschlag, sondern (im Falle von call-by-call) auch die Anbieter 01071, Callax und Fonfux.

Was die "praktischen Probleme" angeht: Eine ähnliche Erfahrung musste ich bereits mit dem cbc-Anbieter *01071* machen. Es ist mir bislang nicht gelungen heraus zu bekommen, woran man merken soll, dass man gerade dabei ist, ein Telefonat in das Netz eines Alternativ-Anbieters zu führen...  

Hier ein paar weiterführende, wenn auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfende   links:
*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw39/s14932.html*
*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw44/s15277.html*
*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw07/s16228.html*
*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw08/s16323.html*
*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw17/s16940.html*
*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw17/s16956.html*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109680#109680*


----------



## Telekomunikacja (25 August 2005)

*Re: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in "fremdes Festnetz"*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht nur die DT AG berechnet einen Zuschlag, sondern (im Falle von call-by-call) auch die Anbieter 01071, Callax und Fonfux.


*"Fonfux nimmt Stadtnetzbetreiberzuschlag zurück"* und *"Callax verzichtet wieder auf Fremdnetz-Zuschlag"*...
Da waren's nur noch zwei! :lol:

*Eine gewisse Verwandtheit...*


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 August 2005)

*Re: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in "fremdes Festnetz"*

Und nun auch noch dies hier: *"01071 nimmt Fremdnetz-Zuschlag wieder zurück"*.

Da war's plötzlich nur noch eine... 8)

 - - - T -


----------



## berend2805 (27 August 2005)

*Re: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in "fremdes Festnetz"*

Aber die eine befindet sich in "bester" Gesellschaft, merkwürdigerweise (oder eher typischerweise?) zusammen mit einem anderen auch ehemals staatlich-monopolistischen Unternehmen:

Ich hörte heute vormittag im niederländischen Radio einen Beitrag, wo sich ein Hörer beschwert, dass er Zuschläge bezahlen muss, wenn die von ihm angerufenen Personen bei einem anderen Anbieter als der KPN Telecom ihren Anschluss haben. Er schilderte seine Geschichte, und der Moderator hatte nur eine kurze Antwort dafür übrig: VoiP.

Für mich, der ich auf meinen letzten Rechnungen auch diese merkwürdigen Zuschläge hatte (auch wenn es sich immer nur um 2 bis 5 Cent handelt), ist die Sache klar: die Telekom (in Deutschland) und offensichtlich auch die KPN Telecom in NL versuchen noch auf den letzten Drücker abzusahnen, weil sie genau wissen, dass ihre Uhr abgelaufen ist. Insofern: Ruhe bewahren und diese Pippifax-Zuschläge bezahlen, in zwei Jahren spätestens kann VoiP flächendeckend auch ohne Telefonanschluss genutzt werden, und dann werden wir, die wir heute veräppelt werden, uns der Tatsache erinnern, dass man uns veräppelt hat...


----------



## drboe (28 August 2005)

*Re: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in "fremdes Festnetz"*



			
				berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhe bewahren und diese Pippifax-Zuschläge bezahlen, in zwei Jahren spätestens kann VoiP flächendeckend auch ohne Telefonanschluss genutzt werden, und dann werden wir, die wir heute veräppelt werden, uns der Tatsache erinnern, dass man uns veräppelt hat...


Was ändert VoIP? Nur bei einem Peer-to-Peer Gespräch innerhalb des Internets wären kostenlose Gespräche möglich, würde das Billing entfallen. In allen anderen Fällen kann der VoIP Provider zuschlagen. Das man das im Wettbewerb derzeit oft nicht macht liegt wohl daran, dass man zugleich den Internet-Access verkauft (und an dem verdient). Zudem ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die Mehrzahl der Telefonkunden schnell auf VoIP wechselt. Dem Investment stehen nämlich kaum noch finanzielle Vorteile gegenüber. Ferngespräche innerhalb Deutschlands sind im C2C  für 1 ct/min zu bekommen, teilweise für weniger. Internationale Gespräche für ca. 2 ct/min. 

Was reizt dann noch an VoIP? Ich habe bisher nur eine Reihe von SIP Softphones getestet. Von ISDN-Qualität sind die noch ein gutes Stück entfernt. Sie ist  zwar deutlich besser als Mitte der 90er, aber nicht richtig gut. Vor allem wenn man ins öffentliche Netz telefoniert, ist die Qualität für den Teilnehmer im Telefonnetz geradezu erbärmlich, mit einem nervigen Dauerrauschen, das sich bis in den Vordergrund drängt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

*Re: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in "fremdes Festnetz"*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Was reizt dann noch an VoIP? Ich habe bisher nur eine Reihe von SIP Softphones getestet. Von ISDN-Qualität sind die noch ein gutes Stück entfernt. Sie ist  zwar deutlich besser als Mitte der 90er, aber nicht richtig gut. Vor allem wenn man ins öffentliche Netz telefoniert, ist die Qualität für den Teilnehmer im Telefonnetz geradezu erbärmlich, mit einem nervigen Dauerrauschen, das sich bis in den Vordergrund drängt.


Mit dem GMX Softphone habe ich ähnliche schreckliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Hat jemand schon mal den neuen Netgear TAG 12V getestet?
http://www.netgear.de/Produkte/voip/TA612V/index.html
Das Teil wird zur Zeit bei uns im Saturn mächtig beworben.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 August 2005)

Noch ein paar OT Anmerkungen zum Thema VoIP;

@drboe, VoIP/SIP ist als Protokoll Peer-To-Peer, der Provider vermittelt nur die Adressen der Endpunkte. Technisch gibts wg NATs da derzeit in der Praxis oft Probleme, weswegen meist alles über einen Proxy beim Provider läuft, aber dies ist vermeidbar.  AVMs Fritzbox Fon z.B. unterstützt z.B. direkt ENUM  (DNS als Dienst für die Zurordnung klassicher Telefonnummern zu IP Adressen). Da haben dann die Provider nur noch bei Telefonaten ins/aus dem Festnetz ihre Finger im Spiel. Es sei denn, sie unterbinden die Vermittlung explizit, wie z.B. der rosa Riese. Ansonsten ist die Qualität des Head-Sets essentiell, bei Telefon-Adaptern gibts da meist deutlich bessere Ergebnisse.

@Bernd_E,
unter http://www.ip-phone-forum.de findest Du viele Erfahrungsberichte zu VoIP Hardware, sicherlich auch zum Netgear. Ist der aber nicht an Sipgate gebunden? Ich würde eigentlich eher zu AVMs Fritzboxen raten, weil die mehrere VoIP Anbieter unterstützen und  eine flexible Parallel-Nutzung von herkömmlichem Festnetz erlaubt (ISDN oder Analog, je nach Modell). Gibts bei manchen Anbietern stark subventioniert, zumindest beim Abschluss von DSL oder sonstigen Laufzeitverträgen.
Grüße,
TSCN


----------



## drboe (28 August 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> @drboe, VoIP/SIP ist als Protokoll Peer-To-Peer, der Provider vermittelt nur die Adressen der Endpunkte.


Ja! Bei einigen Clients, z. B. X-Lite, kann man das auch als Option einstellen.  Ansonsten betreibt der ISP tatsächlich mehr ein Directory und übergibt auf Anfrage die IP zur Nummer des gerufenen Teilnehmers, vorausgesetzt, der ist angemeldet. Danach läuft die Kommunikation IP zu IP.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Technisch gibts wg NATs da derzeit in der Praxis oft Probleme, weswegen meist alles über einen Proxy beim Provider läuft, aber dies ist vermeidbar.


Es genügt vermutlich den Port 5060 per Portforwarding einer internen IP zuzuweisen. Bei der Anmeldung an einem Proxyserver des ISP wird das umgangen, vorausgesetzt der Verbindungsaufbau wird nicht von einer Firewall geblockt.

Zwar macht VoIP technisch durchaus Spaß, ich hatte hier auch schon eine Asterisk laufen bis ich irgend etwas "kaputt optimierte" , aber die Qualität der Verbindungen ins Festnetz ist für Festnetzteilnehmer m. E. indiskutabel. Der IP Teilnehmer hört den anderen glasklar, der hat aber ein ständiges Rauschen zu ertragen. Das gilt jedenfalls für Softphones, VoIP Hardware habe ich nicht ausprobiert. Mit Skype habe ich sogar recht erträgliche Dreier-Konferenzen via Web und Standard T-DSL (1024/128 KBit/s) ausprobiert. Leider ist Skype proprietär und das mag ich ganz und gar nicht. 

Als VoIP aufkam, war es qualitativ grottenschlecht, u. a. bedingt durch die geringen Bandbreiten, die Codecs etc. Preislich wäre es seinerzeit wirklich toll gewesen, z. B. für lau mit USA, Kanada, Australien, Südafrika  usw. zu telefonieren. Heute ist VoIP technisch sehr viel besser, Bandbreite gibt es zum Schleuderpreis, aber es bringt kaum noch finanzielle Vorteile.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2007)

*AW: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in fremdes Festnetz*

Hi,

habe auch gerade davon gelesen. Das macht ja den ganzen Vorteil der Homezone-Geschichten wieder wett :-(
Mal wieder nur Abzocke im TeKom-Bereich.

Robert


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2007)

*AW: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in fremdes Festnetz*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe auch gerade davon gelesen.


sonderlich neu ist das wohl nicht, das letzte Posting davor ist schon fast zwei Jahre her


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2007)

*AW: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in fremdes Festnetz*



Robert schrieb:


> Das macht ja den ganzen Vorteil der Homezone-Geschichten wieder wett.


Steht aber generell in den AGB des Providers und außerdem kommt der Aufschlag eigentlich nur bei der T-Com zur Anwendung (wen ich mich nicht täusche!). Die "Homezone" hat nur O² unter Genion bei Mobilfunk. Du musst schon genauer werden beim Produktnamen, wenn man dich hier verstehen soll.


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2007)

*AW: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in fremdes Festnetz*



Reducal schrieb:


> Steht aber generell in den AGB des Providers und außerdem kommt der Aufschlag eigentlich nur bei der T-Com zur Anwendung (wen ich mich nicht täusche!). Die "Homezone" hat nur O² unter Genion bei Mobilfunk. Du musst schon genauer werden beim Produktnamen, wenn man dich hier verstehen soll.


Die T-Mobile hat doch auch so ein Home-Dingens mit Festnetznummer und blafasel. Frag mich jetzt aber nicht, wie das heißt...


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2007)

*AW: Telekom: Gebühr für Gespräche in fremdes Festnetz*

...heißt wohl auch Home, siehe > HIER <. Vom Mobilfunk aus ist das angesprochene Thema aber was anderes als im Festnetzbereich - um den geht es doch hier, oder?


----------

